# portablen Bootsrutenhalter gesucht, max. 40EUR



## Zanderzeit (10. Juli 2011)

Suche 2 Bootsrutenhalter für ein Ruderboot. Diese müssen portal sein, da ich keine Möglichkeite habe diese fest zu montieren (Mietboot). Pro Bootsrutenhalter will ich max. 40EUR ausgeben. Kann mir jemand einen empfehlen?
Suche habe ich schon verwendet aber kein geeinetes Ergebnis gefunden.


----------



## gluefix (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: portablen Bootsrutenhalter gesucht, max. 40EUR*



Zanderzeit schrieb:


> Suche 2 Bootsrutenhalter für ein Ruderboot. Diese müssen portal sein, da ich keine Möglichkeite habe diese fest zu montieren (Mietboot). Pro Bootsrutenhalter will ich max. 40EUR ausgeben. Kann mir jemand einen empfehlen?
> Suche habe ich schon verwendet aber kein geeinetes Ergebnis gefunden.



Moin ich würde dir auf jeden Fall welche aus Edelstahl empfehlen, halte bloß Abstand von jeglichem Plastikzeugs, auch wenn es in den Fingern noch so juckt. Ich kenne mich mittlerweile aus und sage dir hier und jetzt, sonst kaufst du zweimal|supergri. Empfehlenswert sind immer welche zur Relingsmontage, dann entsprechenden Maul/Ringschlüssel oder Imbuschlüssel mitnehmen und los gehts. Google mal nach "Edelstahl Rutenhalten Reling", unter Shopping findest du die Teile ab 35 €. Ansonsten machst du es wie ich und gehst zum nächsten Metallbauer der sich etwas mit edelstahlschweißen auskennt und lässt dir welche anfertigen. Meine sind mittels Klemmbacken und vier 8 mm Bolzen auf der Reling befestigt. Da reißt es mir eher die Bordwand raus als sich da was bewegt oder bricht. Achte wenn auf jeden Fall darauf, dass sie aus V4A Edelstahl sind und nicht nur aus V2A (minderwertiger).Meine sind 4x 30cm mit Innensteg und leicht gebörtelt und poliert, ich habe pro Stück 30 € bezahlt.  Ich hoffe ich konnte dir zwei Möglichkeiten aufzeigen. Gruß Benni


----------



## donlotis (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: portablen Bootsrutenhalter gesucht, max. 40EUR*

Ich benutze seit Jahren den 'Fox Predator Trolling Boat Rod Rest', zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit:

>Klick<

Ist komplett aus Alu und damit sehr stabil. Und es passt genau in Deine Preisvorstellung!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Zanderzeit (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: portablen Bootsrutenhalter gesucht, max. 40EUR*

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten. Das mit der Relingsmontage ist ne super Sache aber ich verwende meistens Runderboote die man irgendwo mieten kann. Der von Fox sieht echt gut aus, nur können da nicht die Ruten rausrutschen bei einem Biss? Sieht irgendwie auf dem Bild so aus?


----------



## donlotis (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: portablen Bootsrutenhalter gesucht, max. 40EUR*

Nein, das ist bei mir noch nie passiert. Obwohl ich damit auch schon bei Wellengang in der Ostsee geschleppt habe. Der Zug geht ja immer nach hinten/unten los, da ist alles ok. Ich kenne allerdings Kollegen, die ihre Rolle zusätzlich am Rollenfuß sichern (Gummizug/Karabiner). Halte ich für überflüssig.
Man kann ihn auch in alle Richtungen verstellen: Steiler, Flacher, mehr nach vorne, mehr nach hinten usw. Da findet man immer die richtige Einstellung. 

Außerdem ist da noch so ein Hörnchenaufsatz dabei, den kann man bei starkem Wellengang oben draufstecken (der war in meiner Lieferung damals allerdings nicht enthalten?!) #c

Ein weiterer Vorteil vom Fox ist seine breite Schrauböffnung, damit passt er auch auf dickere Bordwände, das haben die meisten anderen nicht.

Wie schon gesagt, der hat mich überzeugt, sonst würde ich ihn niemals weiter empfehlen.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## stoffel1 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: portablen Bootsrutenhalter gesucht, max. 40EUR*

ich stand vor ein paar Wochen vor der gleichen Frage...weil mir das Plastigding immer auseinandergeklappt ist.
Bin hier gelandet! Absolut sicher und super robust!!!!
http://schleppfischer.de/pi118/pi26/pd272.htm


----------



## donlotis (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: portablen Bootsrutenhalter gesucht, max. 40EUR*

Ich sehe gerade, dass das Foto nicht ganz identisch mit meinem Fox ist. Meiner sieht so aus, hinten rundum geschlossen (aus Alu):






Gruß donlotis

P.S.: Da sieht man auch das Aufsetzhörnchen liegen...


----------



## Zanderzeit (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: portablen Bootsrutenhalter gesucht, max. 40EUR*

Der sieht wirklich TOP aus. also dann wirds es der oder ein down east direkt aus amerika. werde den über freunde bestellen.


----------



## Harrie (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: portablen Bootsrutenhalter gesucht, max. 40EUR*

Du kannst dehn Fox oder den Predator nehmen,nur würe ich mir dann Zwingen mit einer größerren Schenkellänge besorgen weil du teilweise die Rutenhalter an manchen Ruderbooten nicht festbekommst da die Wullst an der Reeling oder wie immer das auch heist zu dick sind!


----------



## Zanderzeit (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: portablen Bootsrutenhalter gesucht, max. 40EUR*



Harrie schrieb:


> Du kannst dehn Fox oder den Predator nehmen,nur würe ich mir dann Zwingen mit einer größerren Schenkellänge besorgen weil du teilweise die Rutenhalter an manchen Ruderbooten nicht festbekommst da die Wullst an der Reeling oder wie immer das auch heist zu dick sind!



Der Fox ist doch der Predator?! Bzw. das Wort "rest" ist der Unterschied. Einer ist mit Öse der andere ohne. Ich würde aber den mit Öse bevorzugen.
Also habe jetzt die zwei zur Auswahl:
http://fischer-meister.de/en/Access...olders/FOX-Trolling-Rest-PAC005-Rod-Rest.html

http://dasistangeln.de/oxid/Fox-Pre...r/Rutenhalter/Fox-Trolling-Boat-Rod-Rest.html

http://www.harrissportsmail.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15083

oder

http://schleppfischer.de/pi118/pi26/pd272.htm

;+


----------



## Zanderzeit (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: portablen Bootsrutenhalter gesucht, max. 40EUR*

Zu welchem würdet ihr denn tendieren?


----------



## gluefix (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: portablen Bootsrutenhalter gesucht, max. 40EUR*

Ich halte von den Down East nichts, die sind aus häßlichem Guss und du machst dir aufgrund der unsauberen Verarbeitung die Rutengriffe kaputt.


----------

